# Would you buy your Mini all over again?



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

Had my R56 MCS for about 2 months now and I'm having a ball. A rear-facing Britax Roundabout fits nicely, too. Only problem is, I have to load the little guy from the hatch!


----------

